# Knit Hat "Leyla" for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

Here is my new hat pattern "Leyla", very simple and cute!

It's made in the round and does not have a seam.

The little bow is knitted separately and attached to the hat.

Yarn used: #4 medium worsted/aran (10 ply)

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 till Sunday, November 15 ( regular price is $2.99).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-leyla-for-a-lady


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That's cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you, Julia!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

A very cute hat, I love everything about it. The little bow and the button sure make it more special. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Another winner! Great creation!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again, Everybody!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love to see your designs, they are gorgeous, looking forward to next 1


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

So nice.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cute ! Love the colour you used ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just went to Ravelry and got it at your special price ! 
Thank you Elena ! &#128522;


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty hat.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Just went to Ravelry and got it at your special price !
> Thank you Elena ! 😊


Thank you so much, Adrienne! I hope you will enjoy it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cute hat,&#128518;&#128517;&#128518;


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet with the fancy ribbing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

pretty hat


----------

